# Ontinyent



## SezWez (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi we're looking to move back to Ontinyent in the summer of 2017 (we used to live there in 2006).

We're looking for some help and guidance and also some information on schools in the area. We have an 8yo daughter, we quite like the look of pureaz de maria, milagrose and colegio la concepcion.

Many thanks 

Sarah


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

When we first arrived, the town hall assigned us a school - Sant Raphael. It's where they put all the 'foreigners'. As a consequence, we had classrooms full of Romanians, Moroccans, Bulgarians, Russians and now English. This had a dire effect on learning anything. 

Having said that, they all survived and passed all the required exams. 

They all then went to Pureza de Maria - a concertado. The general view is that the education level there is some two years ahead of other (state) schools. This meant that our children struggled initially but soon came good. This, in my opinion, is an excellent school getting great results - it's run by nuns.

Conception is similar and is run by monks.

Both schools have great academic results but are not cheap. Last time I looked, there was a two year waiting list to get into their secondary school (ESO). The best bet, if possible, is to start them young in infantil or primaria and then there's no issue.

I've heard that Milagrosa school is also quite good but that the international school at Xativa is not. Also, the school in Xativa does not have a 6yj form college so students would have to go to Alzira (Valencia).


----------



## SezWez (Jan 3, 2016)

*School*

Thanks Snikpoh

She will be 9.5/10 when we move so still primary age, we're visiting in early Feb and I'd like to try to secure a school before they finish this academic year in June.. Do you think this is worth doing?

We're hoping for a concertado school as she is also dyslexic and we're hoping it'll be a better environment for her - would like to know your thoughts on this. Also what are the charges like?

Thanks again for all your help.

Sarah


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

SezWez said:


> Thanks Snikpoh
> 
> She will be 9.5/10 when we move so still primary age, we're visiting in early Feb and I'd like to try to secure a school before they finish this academic year in June.. Do you think this is worth doing?
> 
> ...


Do you have somewhere to stay? I would suggest that you try and get a place booked for her as soon as possible. I can help and introduce you if you like as I work there on a voluntary basis.

My daughter is also dyslexic but seems to be coping fairly well there.

In terms of charges, it's about 50€ per month plus books - over 350€ this year although Valencia is supposed to be giving us some of this back (I don't know when though).


----------



## SezWez (Jan 3, 2016)

The charges are what we expected, so that's good, it's shows our research is paying off 

No we haven't decided where to stay as yet and yes please any help/guidance would be hugely appreciated


----------



## Bristol76 (May 22, 2016)

sorry to jump on this post but I'm hoping to move to ontinyent within the next 5 months and i have a 3, 7 and 12 year old. Im told the 2 youngest will fit in well with schools but I'm really worried about my 12 year old especially as there seems to be long waiting lists for secondary schools x


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Bristol76 said:


> sorry to jump on this post but I'm hoping to move to ontinyent within the next 5 months and i have a 3, 7 and 12 year old. Im told the 2 youngest will fit in well with schools but I'm really worried about my 12 year old especially as there seems to be long waiting lists for secondary schools x


Unless your 12 year old is already fluent in Spanish, I would suggest they have to go to an international/British school.

The nearest one is the British school in Xativa and then the for Bachi (17, 18 ish) they will have to go to Alzira near Valencia.


In terms of waiting lists for ESO, there is only a waiting list at the Concertados (Pureza de Maria and Conception). The state schools MUST offer you a place - there are a few to choose from.


----------



## SezWez (Jan 3, 2016)

*Is the offer still open?*



snikpoh said:


> Do you have somewhere to stay? I would suggest that you try and get a place booked for her as soon as possible. I can help and introduce you if you like as I work there on a voluntary basis.
> 
> My daughter is also dyslexic but seems to be coping fairly well there.
> 
> In terms of charges, it's about 50€ per month plus books - over 350€ this year although Valencia is supposed to be giving us some of this back (I don't know when though).



Hi Snikpoh

You sent me a PM some time ago but I've never managed to work out how to respond. We're travelling to Ontinyent between Oct 19th - Oct 26th and we'd really like to visit Pureza de Maria after your recommendations on the school.

Many thanks

Sarah


----------



## emerywd (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi all

We're moving to Ontinyent next month (Oct '18) and need to look at schools for our daughter - she's just turning 3.

Does anyone have first hand experience of the 2 schools (nuns and monks) Pureza de Maria and Concepcion. How religious are they?

The British school in Xativa looks ok - but we'd rather a Spanish language option and preferably not travelling 2 hours a day.


david y emmeline


----------

